# Nvidia on PPC64



## BSD-Kitsune (May 11, 2014)

So I've gotten posession of a PowerMac G5, and since I don't want to run OS X on it, I'd love to run FreeBSD on it. Only issue is it has an older Nvidia card. I know about the nv driver, but I also know that Nouveau is available as a development version. Since this is a personal machine I'm more than willing to run the development version. Does anybody have a link to the patches needed to run it for FreeBSD 10? Because the official drivers don't seem to support PowerPC (I don't blame them either).


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2014)

There was a port for it but it was removed in January; x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau. The reason it was removed was because it fails to build due to missing kernel features.


----------



## BSD-Kitsune (May 12, 2014)

Well then that*'*s a shame. I'll have to shell out for one of those older ATi Mac edition cards. Frustrating beyond belief at the Linux kernel getting all the spotlight.


----------

